# Insensitive people



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

I went to give blood yesterday as this is something I used to do before I started ivf. They have changed the questions since I was last there and there is now a question "have you ever had fertility treatment?" Obviously this was a bit of a shock to be asked straight out but  not ashamed so said yes. This is how the conversation went;
Nurse: When did you last have any treatment?
Me: My last round of ivf was in April this year
Nurse: was it a success?
Me: do I look 8 months pregnant? Of course it wasn't!

I know she didn't mean anything but people should really think before they open their mouths!

Sorry rant over


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Can I laugh? How stupid. 
Great answer. 
And I despise how when you tell such people it didn't' work, how so few of them bother to say they are sorry or that's a shame etc. They just move on to the next question or whatever and I feel like telling them, actually that's a big deal and I'll never get over it. Can you acknowledge any of that for a split second. But I don't.
Well done for giving blood.
X


----------



## Karbea (Nov 2, 2011)

I can't give blood anymore as I had ivig which is pretty rubbish as it was one of the only things I did that actually made me feel like I was doing something good in the world.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow!! I really hope she is squirming now having realised how insensitive her question was.... Some people!!  

I would have been speechless in ur shoes....

I normally give blood too, my next appt is in January, I didn't realise having IVF this affects your donation so would u suggest I give them a call rather than having a wasted journey??


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks guys your responses have made me laugh!

I guess it depends how long it's been since your last treatment bambibaby. I suppose they just wanna make sure the drugs are out if your system. They did ask what drugs I was on and after four rounds I couldn't for the life of me remember. I got half way home before I shouted out burselin. How strange. 

Thanks again xx


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi
regarding the comment made about how horrible it is when we say it didnt work and it isnt acknowledged with a im sorry to hear that or something , i totally agree, i get that a lot , from doctrs to nurses to random strangers to even my mother, they just move on to the next topic with a shrug as if its nothing more significant than a minor hicup.

they dont even realise how hurtful and upsetting that attitude is

rosebud


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

We had our 3 rd failed ICSI of the year confirmed on Christmas Eve. ( Happy Christmas to me!)

On Christmas Day I had to sup it all up & visit the in laws. My FIL decided to comment on how "chunky" I was looking & "does my Son like thunder thighs then?" He then said " I thought I was sitting next to Nicki for a minute" ( Nicki is an 18 stone lady we know)
Btw I'm a size 12 now from a size 8.  

I walked out of the room went for a little   then came back in the room composed.

He then apologised & said he didn't know we'd been through it again. (DH had briefly mentioned that we had another failed the day before)
I said " It's OK" then I sat in silence for the next half hour until we left. 

My New Years resolution is now to AVOID my FIL at all costs!!  

M
Xx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi michimoo

Sorry to hear your news that's really bad timing!

People that haven't been through it will never get it. All this treatment plays havoc with your mind, body and feelings. I'm just getting my weight back to normal after all our treatment. The nurses made me Haines weight as they said my bmi was too low. I've been this weight all my life. I'm 5'7" and just under 9stone I have wobbly bits so its not like I'm too skinny. I never thought I'd get back to this size. I know i didn't have to loose much weight but it felt like I was in control again and my dclorhes are starting to fit again. 

New year resolution - not to be bitter and twisted when someone announces their pregnancy and to move on with my life before I waste it

Hope you all feel better soon and get what your looking for our of life

Good luck to you all

xxx


----------

